
In rare bipartisanship US lawmakers come together for Cryptocurrency Regulations - vthallam
http://coinsocial.io/2018/02/19/rare-bipartisanship-us-lawmakers-come-together-asking-cryptocurrency-regulations/
======
vfulco
Only see eye-to-eye when they are threatened with an area of commerce which
can't be easily taxed. Figures.

